# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  VLOOKUP & MATCH Functions for Two-Dimensional Lookup

## IMA_Saihat

Hi,
This Tip is an alternative for Two-Dimensional Lookup by using VLOOKUP & MATCH Functions.

The VLOOKUP function can only look from left to right, You look a value in one column in a table, and then return a value from a column to the right.

The MATCH function also has a simple job - look in a column of data and return the row number of a value that you specify.

We want to use these advantages of VLOOKUP & MATCH functions for Two-Dimensional Lookup as explained in the following example:

We have merit increases table that based on the annual performance rating of the employee and the position of his/her salary in the salary scale, we are aiming to get the merit increase percentage due to each employee by using the following Formula: 

*=VLOOKUP($B10;$A$1:$E$6;MATCH($C10;$A$1:$E$1;0);FALSE)*  



Attachment: VLOOKUP_MATCH_Function.xlsx

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Much easier with an INDEX function ,that will also work in both directions, and is at least as fast as a VLOOKUP

(BTW VLOOKUP can also look from right to left...)

----------


## IMA_Saihat

Hi, Pepe Le Mokko
Please refer to my Tip: *INDEX & MATCH Functions for Two-Dimensional Lookup*
in Execl we should look into all available alternatives to help all users.
Thanks.
IMA_Saihat

----------


## andy838

how do you get v-lookup to work from right to left ? Please and thanks.

----------


## AliGW

Andy - unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 4 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## wannaBactuary

Very powerful! Thanks!

----------


## cdcranchi

Hello All,

I need to generate code for about 10000 students of different place.

My requirement is to generate place code as well as student code...
Is there any automatic way in excel to do this...

Thanks...

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------

